# Ticks 2020



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Permethrin is very toxic to fish as well. Use care not to let any get into a waterway.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

8pointfish said:


> Would you consider a pesticide? It wont get rid of em all but might help knock em way down


I'll be treating a set of clothing with permitherin if I'm able to do any food plotting this year.


----------



## fallman2 (Jan 24, 2013)

if you get the virus you'll have corona w/ lyme
sorry i am apologizing ahead of time for that


----------



## joker6575 (Mar 30, 2020)

Guys we're relocating from Florida to MI, Livingston Co. My boy has Lyme, and we've been dealing with it for a year now. Took two years to get diagnosed. We put Permithrin all over the boots (not supposed to put on the skin), but still find ticks just in the small bit of woods behind the house. Fortunately, only the dog got bit, but they can get Lyme too.

Conventional Dr's won't admit that it's a thing, and most insurances won't cover treatment. It's a tough issue. Over 300,000 diagnosed cases per year, with each one taking on average about 8 years to treat.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Put it on your pants and shirts as well. Put it on then let it dry. They climb up everything and don't have to start at ground level. It also kills mosquitoes and black flies.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Spray down people! I made the mistake of doing some yard work yesterday without spraying down, and pulled one off my neck trying to bite me. I'm seeing more than I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

havent had a tick since i started spraying permitheium on my clothes i use sawyers from home depot.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Found one on the dog the other day now it's time to get out the spray.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

I have the bed of the Silverado all ready for a weekend of camping and mushroom hunting. I never seen or had a tick but you guys got me scared now. With the covid and all going around I think maybe I'm more apprehensive but I'm going for Sawyer's tomorrow. Seems to be the drug of choice for them buggers. Should I spray the inside of the truck bed too? Got a cap and sleeping on a cot inside. Sounds like I should. what do you guys think on that? Will they get inside the capped truck bed?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Spray down your clothes and let them dry. Don't forget your shoes and your hat. You can spray your sleeping area just make sure it is dry before you use it.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I trapped a rabbit for pup training last week and it had 11 ticks embedded in it's neck. I pulled them off of it and turned it loose without the pups harassing it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I was clearing fallen trees from the New Years storm we had. Sure enough I found the first tick of the year today. If I find an embedded tick I remove it then put it on a piece of packing tap. I double it over, date it, plus add the location and put in into the freezer. If Something bad happens I have future access to it.


----------



## Lazy-J (Apr 11, 2019)

wannabeup said:


> I have the bed of the Silverado all ready for a weekend of camping and mushroom hunting. I never seen or had a tick but you guys got me scared now. With the covid and all going around I think maybe I'm more apprehensive but I'm going for Sawyer's tomorrow. Seems to be the drug of choice for them buggers. Should I spray the inside of the truck bed too? Got a cap and sleeping on a cot inside. Sounds like I should. what do you guys think on that? Will they get inside the capped truck bed?


My experience with early cool season ticks in the U.P. is that they will crawl and explore your carcass without boring until weather warms. Not unusual to get back to cabin to relax & have that realization that something is crawling under your shirt or in your hair. This week I loaded up with sawyers perm product for both clothing & body spray and will be field testing. Have never had an issue with ticks boring into skin until late may.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

I bought some Sawyers at Menards and treated my bedding in the truck and my tent as well. Also treated a pair of socks, bvd's,jeans, and a long sleeve shirt. All are kept in the truck for outings. Also keep a spray bottle of Sawyers in the truck now. Last weekend I went to favorite hunting grounds in Manistee NF for mushrooms. I did the pant leg tucked into sock thing, sprayed the socks/shoes, and kept a hat on
A very good inspection revealed no ticks afterwards. The MNF sure was crawling with other pickers though. Thanks guys for all your suggestions.


----------



## Cornett (Sep 1, 2018)

I got my first tick I think yesterday. I wasn’t even out in the woods, I was in my neighborhood fishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Be careful they are jumpin all over the place.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

It is crazy this year!! I went to patrol a piece of property my friend owns because of trespass







ers and all I did was unlock the gate and stop to take a leak and that was it and a half hour later I was like what is that feeling looked down and-


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Maybe it just wanted a ride.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Martin Looker- it’s simple one liners like that will put you in a better mood!! That hit the spot Im laughing even as I am typing!!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> I've been all over the state hunting and stream trout fishing for 25 plus years and I have never even seen a tick or had one on me. Weird.











was fishing the pigeon river a few weeks ago and picked half a dozen off my clothes. Hit the Manistee last weekend and only found one.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 536339
> 
> was fishing the pigeon river a few weeks ago and picked half a dozen off my clothes. Hit the Manistee last weekend and only found one.


 I picked up some Permethrin the other day. Going to use for when I go trout fishing just to be safe.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> I picked up some Permethrin the other day. Going to use for when I go trout fishing just to be safe.


FYI, it’s toxic to fish so don’t put it on your waders.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

U of M Fan said:


> FYI, it’s toxic to fish so don’t put it on your waders.


Yup, thats what I read. Just going to put it on my shirt and pants.


----------



## Lazy-J (Apr 11, 2019)

I was working at my property last week in the western u.p. As soon as the temp reached 50 plus and the sun popped out, ticks were active. I used the Sawyer clothing spray & Sawyer perm spray for exposed skin & still had several ticks crawling on me even after taking a shower. I also was wearing knee high rubber boots. My advice- spray down & spray down again. Good news was that the ticks were crawling & not biting/boring. Now that weather has warmed this week in the 70's they will be more active & aggressive.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Permitherin is for clothes not your skin use deet.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Just Be Aware that Permethrin is not like other Insect Repellants. Ticks will Still get on the Clothing you have Sprayed down with it. I was advised by Sawyer that it is NOT Instant as to killing TICKS!Where Mosquitos will not land on you or clothing they avoid that kind of insect repellants! As Ticks will crawl across the clothing Sprayed. And can even get on your skin. So It is Not a Sure thing you won't get a tick bite! So when I am out I wear light colored clothing down to see them sooner and knock them off my clothing sprayed with Permethrin. I do not get as many as I once did but I have been putting out "Tick Tubes" the last few years. As field mice take the cotton balls from the tubes and make their nest from parts of it and mice carry ticks so when the tick comes in contact with the cotton it is to Kill them over time. I am going up with 24 more tubes this weekend. Cannot Hurt killing more of them... Just be aware that Spraying Permethrin on your clothing is not an *Instant* Tick Killer... It is to be a slow death...
Newaygo1


----------



## Lazy-J (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks, I assumed that permethrin was a repellant. Did not realize that it is expected to actually kill ticks.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Lazy-J said:


> Thanks, I assumed that permethrin was a repellant. Did not realize that it is expected to actually kill ticks.


Do not put it on your skin. It can cause some serious irritation, rash.


----------



## Lazy-J (Apr 11, 2019)

Petronius said:


> Do not put it on your skin. It can cause some serious irritation, rash.


Sawyers has several different products. The clothing treatment spray states for clothing only. I also used their aerosol spray for skin protection. Just saw an additional lotion product made for use on exposed skin. Lots of options.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Seems like they’re going to be really bad this year. Been lots on the dog already, more than I’ve ever seen this early.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I just ordered some sawyers tick repellant for cloths. See how it does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I bought the concentrate from farm and home. I mix it 2 oz to 32 oz of water. I know that is a bit stiff but I hate ticks. It's kind of fun watching them crawl up your pants and die.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Lazy-J said:


> Sawyers has several different products. The clothing treatment spray states for clothing only. I also used their aerosol spray for skin protection. Just saw an additional lotion product made for use on exposed skin. Lots of options.


You said you used the Permethrin spray on skin, it is not for use on skin. The Sawyer products for use on skin don't contain Permethrin, the use DEET or Picaridin. Make sure you are using the right product.

https://sawyer.com/products/?type=insect-repellents


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Permethrin is on my shopping list today. My son and I pulled approximately 300 ticks off of us after mushroom hunting on Sunday. Thankfully, none had attached but it was surreal. It was on a plot of land that I have hunted a lot and never seen a tick. Horrible little creatures. Be careful out there. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

A really hot shower will get them off from you.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

got bit already this year, few weeks back, I think i'm okay? lol...will let you guys know. had a couple more on me but not bite as well....pity because I was catching some decent number of decent browns at the creek I was fishing at; call me a wuss but i've stopped going (the flows being nuts have also contributed to that, lol).


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

Live in rural area Sanilac County,been here since 91,never saw a tick until maybe 2015,seems like every year more and more,and yes have Labs.


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

So possums can eat over 5,000 ticks in 2-3 months and eat mice that carry ticks. I wonder how you can get them to live in your yard? So I am thinking of getting one and wondering if I can get it to behave on a leash while I am sitting turkey hunting? Maybe eat the ticks off my boots, pants etc while I just sit there. Or maybe we need to "stock" more possum? Can see it now, possum restoration projects all over MI.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ahahahahaha


MuddybootsGB said:


> So possums can eat over 5,000 ticks in 2-3 months and eat mice that carry ticks. I wonder how you can get them to live in your yard? So I am thinking of getting one and wondering if I can get it to behave on a leash while I am sitting turkey hunting? Maybe eat the ticks off my boots, pants etc while I just sit there. Or maybe we need to "stock" more possum? Can see it now, possum restoration projects all over MI.


Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

MuddybootsGB said:


> So possums can eat over 5,000 ticks in 2-3 months and eat mice that carry ticks. I wonder how you can get them to live in your yard? So I am thinking of getting one and wondering if I can get it to behave on a leash while I am sitting turkey hunting? Maybe eat the ticks off my boots, pants etc while I just sit there. Or maybe we need to "stock" more possum? Can see it now, possum restoration projects all over MI.


LOL,we ve got tons of possums and ticks,maybe our possums are a sub specie of the tick eating ones cuz they sure aint doin their job,Guinea Hens are also suppose to eat ticks and Turkeys eat insects so why wouldnt they,and iam sure certain birds may eat them,like a pheasant,although there arent many of them around,so what has changed that we now have so many ticks?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MuddybootsGB said:


> So possums can eat over 5,000 ticks in 2-3 months and eat mice that carry ticks. I wonder how you can get them to live in your yard? So I am thinking of getting one and wondering if I can get it to behave on a leash while I am sitting turkey hunting? Maybe eat the ticks off my boots, pants etc while I just sit there. Or maybe we need to "stock" more possum? Can see it now, possum restoration projects all over MI.


I watched a big fat possum waddle around in my yard last night. I don't know what it was eating, but it was going to town on whatever it was. Got a couple of skunks that cruise through the yard too but those bastards tear up the lawn.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MasterBaiters said:


> LOL,we ve got tons of possums and ticks,maybe our possums are a sub specie of the tick eating ones cuz they sure aint doin their job,Guinea Hens are also suppose to eat ticks and Turkeys eat insects so why wouldnt they,and iam sure certain birds may eat them,like a pheasant,although there arent many of them around,so what has changed that we now have so many ticks?


You need to get yourself some chickens and let them forage for their food.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

June bugs are coming out so that is probably what that possum was eating. The skunk is eating the grubs that are in the lawn. I find those little holes all over my yard but that's ok.


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

Nellie the dog was going nuts last night scratching her ear. My wife had picked two ticks off her earlier in the day. 

she gave her another inspection and there was a tick on her eyelid.

The dog is on Bravecto but that only works once they bite.

We have been getting two or three a day on us while mushroom hunting as well....


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Didn't see any ticks in the first four trips to our family property. However, on our last trip. we found one tick on the inner panel of the truck door after driving two tracks while mushroom hinting. The took the dogs for walk in the woods and found 8 on them. Last night, popped open the laptop and sat down on the couch. Low and behold, here comes a tick crawling up the screen. Think it came off the dog.

So, 9 so far. Seems pretty light for the Big Rapids area. Last year was a pretty light infestation as well. The 5 or 6 years previous, we would find a dozen every time we shroomed.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks like they are spreading and are here to stay from here to Copper Harbor.


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

6 on our dog, 6 on my wife, and 4 on me mushroom hunting today. Our neighbors have chickens & ducks that come to our yard all the time but we'll let the dog out to use the bathroom, and half the time she picks one up... just in the grass for f'sakes. 
Getting worse every year.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Nephew told me a CO told him the early warm spell may mean 1-2 extra generations of them this year. 
Like we needed that in 2020...Not.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Wife picked up 2 on Thurs (May 21). I picked one off her
side after a shower when she noticed it, and another was crawling on her arm as she prepd dinner.

She hadnt been out of the yard to far all day.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’ve been spending long days at camp doing storm clean up. Only one tick so far over two weeks ago.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> June bugs are coming out so that is probably what that possum was eating. The skunk is eating the grubs that are in the lawn. I find those little holes all over my yard but that's ok.


Part of my lawn looked like a rototiller ran over it, well almost. I saw the skunk several times in one week so I borrowed a large live trap and guess what, it's been about three weeks and haven't seen the skunk since. But it has been spraying near by, just to make me mad.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

They're out in force at our place in Munger, I guess you don't need words to have ticks it's just our CREP grasses.
Thinking of at least spraying the lawn

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Skunks don't spray just for the fun of it, something is bothering them.


----------



## Sportsman81 (Jul 24, 2014)

Tjs1995231 said:


> Anybody that lives or hunts in a high tick density area I encourage you to read this.I got bit back in October of last year and didnt really think anything of it.(No rash).Fast forward to January,I start having headaches,dizziness,aching knees and joints.Still nothing to go to the doctor over right?Well 2 weeks ago as I was stopped at a red light,something crazy happened.The light turns green and I just forget how to drive.The lights green and I'm just sitting there not knowing what's going on or what to do.Meanwhile people are getting impatient.I had to get out of my car and push it off to the side of road Thankfully I had a some help.After that incident I figured id better go to the doctor.Blood tests were ran,and sure enough I have Lyme.Im on my first round of antibiotics and hoping for the best.I cant stress this enough.CHECK YOURSELF AFTER EVERY VIST IN THE WOODS/TALL GRASS.With the growing tick rates,it's not a matter of IF you get bit by a tick,Its a matter of WHEN.


I had a narrow escape yesterday. Found this tick crawling on my neck. Got him before him biting me. I always spray Ticks repellent on my boots & clothings before I head into the woods, but of course I forgot this time. Live & learn. Ticks are serious stuff & everyone should be extra careful of them. Good luck & fast recovery to all those who have been inflicted by these nasty ticks.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

yesterday while in bed ,asked my wife to check my back.she checked,kinda rubbed my back with blanket.hour later she had one crawling on her.she smashed it with a lighter until it cracked/left a smear.apon waking i inspected it,it moved slightly side to side,touched it again and a slight movement.watched it for a half hour or so and it raised up and started walking(most legs were broken),moved about an inch in 10 minutes.a testimony of walking mini-tank.she made me put it out of misery


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Martin Looker said:


> Skunks don't spray just for the fun of it, something is bothering them.


Sometimes, they do it out of spite. lol


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I picked up a fresh killed rabbit yesterday and it was covered with ticks so before I got rid of it I sprayed it with permitherin just to get rid of them all.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Martin Looker said:


> I picked up a fresh killed rabbit yesterday and it was covered with ticks so before I got rid of it I sprayed it with permitherin just to get rid of them all.


Did it affect the taste?


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Since I have sprayed about 3 weeks ago we have not found one tick. Just need a couple dry days for that stuff to work. I need to do it again soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I spent the last week spraying our camp property for ticks. I found several dead ticks on my socks that had been treated with permethrin. I stocked up on clothing spray when it was on clearance last Winter.

I also purchased some 13.3% concentrate that I planned to dilute to a 0.5% solution. After speaking with the customer service rep, they stated that it wasn't supposed to be used for clothing applications.

It seems that none of the concentrated permethrin products are for clothing applications even if they're marketed for livestock or indoor/outdoor applications.

Can anyone shed some light on this?

Do people just dilute it and treat their clothes anyway?


----------

